# Anyone still ride without a helmet?



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

I have never, with one exception ridden off road without a helmet. The only time was when I drove an hour to a trailhead and forgot my helmet and I felt very out of place. After recently cracking my helmet in a crash, I bought a new Giro Athlon (very nice) and it got me to thinking. I still see some riders climbing with their helmet on their handlebars. How about you, any holdouts out there?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nope, always wear one, just like my seat belt. I feel naked without one.


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

I always ride with mine. I did take it off on a long uphill road climb last weekend but that is about it. 

I saw a guy on the TRT without a helmet on and thought about how big of a rookie you must be to ride a trail like that without a helmet.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

theres a trail across from my place, not a real trail and stupid easy with about >20 meters of single track. Only time I wont wear a helmet. And when I climbing, I just unbuckle or I feel a little claustrophobic.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

I dislike wearing my helmet. It gets in the way and it makes me look stupid.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

cannotaim said:


> I dislike wearing my helmet. It gets in the way and it makes me look stupid.


I think I may see the problem.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

always wear mine


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Nope. I'll keep my brains on the inside, please.

(I had a brother who suffered a major head injury from a cycling accident. When you see that first-hand, it sorta changes things.)


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

Been riding with a fox flux & <3 it.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

It's been a _long_ time since I've ridden without one. I remember in first grade we had something at school where they talked about helmet safety (bikes, rollerblades, scooters, skateboards, etc) and sold some sweet neon-colored skate lids. It must'a stuck with me because I've always been very conscious about wearing a helmet. I never let my wife ride without one either, even just to cruise downtown for ice cream. She certainly didn't like that at first, lol


----------



## abp689 (Sep 8, 2008)

All the time back in the carefree 80's. First time on a singletrack, two bikers yell at me to "Get a Helmet"!:madmax: Which I did after thinking about it. Have not ridden MTN/Road c/o one since.

I was a bit cranky after the guys gave me a shout-out. But now that I see rookies on the trail without helmets, I do give them a gentle plea to pick one up; mostly for liability reasons (hate to have someone crack their mellon and have an overzealous community shut the park down).

*The next Question:* Do any of you give anyone without a helmet a hard time?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

There's been discussion recently in the media (where I live - Victoria, Australia) about a group lobbying to abolish our mandatory laws for wearing helmets in order to increase the number of bicycle commuters. I say, if you're of sufficient awareness of the dangers, you shouldn't _need_ a law to tell you to wear one.

Let them scramble their brains I reckon. If they aren't willing to apply some logic to the situation, then maybe it's time to leave.

Of course, you should always make sure your kids wear one.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

abp689 said:


> *The next Question:* Do any of you give anyone without a helmet a hard time?


Nope. It's a choice that's none of my business.

But then again, I hardly ever see anyone without one.


----------



## Captain Crash (Apr 24, 2004)

*Negative Ghostrider*

I may be a singlespeed masochist, but I'm sure I've spent too many years filling my head with knowledge just to have it ooze out all over a dirty rock.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Only when the ground is covered with several feet of soft, white, fluffy snow, will I occasionally not wear a helmet.


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

My state (PA) it's a law that children under 12 have to wear a helmet, and it's strongly recommended that a helmet be worn for everyone cycling, though we don't need one on a motorcycle, ironic I know.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Only time I haven't worn a helmet recently is on my cruiser doing 2 mph around the neighborhood. Otherwise I always wear a helmet, it could be the difference between walking away from an accident and having to be fed through a tube for the rest of my life, I want to see my kids graduate, get married, have children etc.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

"Play it safe," I always say.

I'm wearing a condom as we speak.

--sParty


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

Being a EMT/Firefighter Helmets save lives.









And the best one of them all 



 I've seen some nasty stuff on the band-Aid box.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

I wear a helmet 24/7 Just like Phillip


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

After reflecting back on the many crashes I've been in, where bike frames, forks, wheels, helmets, body parts broke, and the fact that I'm still here able to ride, I'll always keep my helmet on my head.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Always. I can't think of any reason not to. Actually, I can think of many reasons, but they all fade into nothingness when faced with "would you rather damage your brains?"


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

You know you're stupid when your own brain doesn't even try to protect the head that it's in.


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

Didn't used to wear one back in the 80s until I had a good crash that knocked me out and sent me to the hospital in an ambulance. I've worn one ever since.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

havent gotten around to buying one ...shows how stupid I am


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

Never leave without one. I have cracked two in half in the last couple of months. 

One was on my road bike where I was riding at 20mph and I hit a pot hole while reaching my water bottle. Luckily, I was able to gain control of the bike so I went down on a grass median. 

The other was at Round Valley. I was going around a corner and hit some loose gravel and slammed my head into the ground hard. My noggin is always protected no matter how short or minor the trip on my bicycle.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I always wear one on the trail. 

I never wear one when I commute (I do wear a cycling cap...)


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

dixie whiskey said:


> I always wear one on the trail.
> 
> I never wear one when I commute (I do wear a cycling cap...)


I always have figured that a cycling cap was designed to have similar protection as helmets.

On the trial, I always wear a helmet. On the long gravelly ascents, it goes on my backpack. Around town, I sometimes leave the helmet at home- accident, at times, or (hang on, the committee is about to make a lot of sense) if I'm going out to drink and socialize, I leave it at home.

My real issue with helmets comes from motorcycling- I was showing off my mad skillz to no one and endo-d and face planted. I was really happy to be wearing a full face helmet at that moment, since, after all, my face is my money maker. So when I'm burning downhill through trees and rocks, I keep thinking about how one of those obstacles will feel across the bridge of my nose.

Well, anywho, helmets are for pussies.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Never leave home without one*

I never did understand pro roadies riding sans helmet?

I had on wreck as a teen where my wheel washed out on loose dirt and sent me into a tree w/o a helmet, luckily is was going slow, but that was all it took.

I also forgot to strap my helmet on when riding some rollers and jumps. The helmet flew off and I ran it over. Split right in 2. Helmets are good!:thumbsup:

frog


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

1 cog frog said:


> I never did understand pro roadies
> 
> frog


Fixed it for you.


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

No brain pan for me yet. My rides are rather tame so I dont wear one. If I every get back into shape where im thrashing through the woods and dropping off stuff Ill protect my lid.


----------



## schmoab (Nov 16, 2006)

Since breaking my collarbone in a nasty paved trail wreck 12 years ago where my head slapped against the ground and cracked my helmet, I've been an even bigger proponent than I was before.

However, I figure that if people aren't wearing helmets on their bike that they must not have anything up there worth protecting. If your family ends up changing your diapers for the rest of your life because you didn't wear a helmet, then it's on you.


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

in a word










no


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

I've broken helmets in crashes. Glad it wasn't my skull.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> "Play it safe," I always say.
> 
> I'm wearing a condom as we speak.
> 
> --sParty


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

umarth said:


> I always have figured that a cycling cap was designed to have similar protection as helmets.


That was more "pun & cheek" i.e. I don't think a cycling cap protects me from anything when on the streets. Of course, I am over-cautious on my commute but lately have been flirting with speeds close to 30mph as I descent down a tunnel walkway (although if I ever wipeout, chances that I fly over the rail into two-way traffic are quite good). My excuse for not wearing one on the streets doesn't really justify reasoning, I simply don't. I have wrecked once, and was side-swiped by mirror once - I guess I tumble correctly.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

dixie whiskey said:


> That was more "pun & cheek" i.e.


Hey baby, don't get upset. We were on the same page.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

whiskey, the real reason you don't wear a helmet during your commute to the office is to avoid messing up your doo!


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

umarth - I'm with you, that was more directed to others. I'm still a fan of yours although hiding under a new screename...!

vudu - Yea, Kojak and I cherish our "doo's" but at least I don't dye my beard, pappy!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

jjcools said:


> I always ride with mine. I did take it off on a long uphill road climb last weekend but that is about it.
> 
> I saw a guy on the TRT without a helmet on and thought about how big of a rookie you must be to ride a trail like that without a helmet.


Might want to rethink that, I endo's up a steep hill on my 29er not long ago, glad I had my helmet on!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Last time i didn't.
i was at home after ride, i cleaned up bike, dried it off w' towel, rode down street with towel over bar. Guess what.
Towel in fork, bike stops, me over bar and on ground. I got up real fast and got home quick.
I'm sure my neighbors got a kick out of it, at least i hope they saw it. 
i was lucky, gravity sucks!


----------



## akpirate (Sep 24, 2007)

I just landed on my head this spring and cartwheeled so violently I ended up with five busted up vertebra ...all compression fractures two of them being burst fractures from landing on my head. I wasn't dong anything extreme just riding downhill on a hard packed ATV trail that I ride on a regular basis and got sucked into a rut.

Sure glad I had my helmet on that day.

Though I rode for years w/o one.

Needless to say I haven't been riding my bike now for several months, but that's ok I know I'll at least be getting back on my bike soon enough, rather than having someone wiping drool off my chin the rest of my life or worst....


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

On the beach cruiser I generally don't, although I'm going to get a Giro Section to go with the cruiser.

I destroyed a Giro Pneumo on a roadbike crash and didn't even suffer a headache. I suspect that could have been a fatal crash without the helmet.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Saw no less than 10 people riding without helmets today on my ride.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Look at Gary Busey. Granted he was in a motorcycle wreck, but look what not wearing a helmet does to someone.


----------



## OdinOrion (Jul 22, 2010)

I would never ride w/o a helmet even in a commute. 

I have knocked myself cold 3 times in my life. Once when I was 5 I ran into the corner of a wall. Another time I was around 12, running and sliding on ice for fun, I fell backwards and slammed the back of my head on the ice (stupid). About a year later I was goofing around jumping curbs and riding wheelies on my Schwinn 10spd. I tried to ride a wheelie up the curb and instead lost the wheelie and planted the front wheel at the base of the curb....endo head plant onto the driveway!

Granted this was back in the carefree eighties, so helmets were only ever worn be "special" kids. But we know better these days.

Head injuries can be catastrophic and deadly. Even if there doesn't seem be any permanent damage, head injuries tend to be cumulative. I wouldn't want to take another hit.

Being over 6 feet tall, I have a tendency to scrape against trees and branches on tight single track that other riders clear easily. My helmet, being the furthest point out on my body, often takes the hit. 

Bottom line: Riding without a helmet under any condition is about as stupid as you can get!


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Only time I don't wear a bucket is on the beach, otherwise I never ride without one. I could go into a long story how the time I wasn't wearing one jumping off the top of the bleachers in the park and landed upside down on my head and how my eye turned blood red and my ribcage and spine cracked and popped every time I sneezed for a couple of months and the thought of it still sends painlike shivers up and down because your body never forgets what it felt like lying on the ground and couldn't get up and I now realize how lucky I am because I could be in a wheelchair today, but I won't. Wear your helmets kids!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I was hanging out in the big city yesterday (Vancouver) and was appalled by the number of people I saw biking without helmets. Lots of hipster types on cool cruisers and/or clueless tourists. Most people were wearing helmets though. As for not wearing a helmet on the trails, that's nuts.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

always when on the trails.... not always when cruising the neighborhood or camping.....


----------



## roblumba (Jun 8, 2010)

I've recently started strapping my helmet to my Camelbak Transalp for the climb and then putting it back on when I get to the top. The climb on this particular trail is long and uneventful; the helmet just adds to the amount of sweat dripping in my face because of the extra heat trapped on my head. It's much more comfortable to climb without the helmet.


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

Ummmm, no.

Mike


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Around campus I don't wear one since I'm riding slow but everywhere else I do.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

On the road I rarely wear a helmet, I know it doesn't _really_ make sense, but I feel stifled when I'm "utilicommuting". Off road I always wear a helmet and even then....


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

A while ago I forgot my helmet and just decided to ride some easy fire roads for the exercise. I felt out of place and got some hard stares. I don't give anyone a hard time on the trail but I wont ride in a group with someone that doesn't have a helmet.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I always wear my helmet. Absolutely 100% of the time. So does my wife. I watched my wife's riding helmet literally save her life (still had to undergo several YEARS worth of dozens of surgeries, but all were cosmetic and she's now almost (1 year away) from being a doctor) in a horseback riding accident. That's all it takes. Without a helmet, she wouldn't be here. Period.

I have nothing against those that don't though, nor do I think there should be laws forcing it, except for children under 16. If they are stupid enough to not wear one, there obviously isn't much worth protecting up there. And if they fall and scramble their brains, that's less competition in the world for me, sooo.....


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I want a fullface helmet and I'll ride my 16" foldingbike 20 kph at 140 rpm. I think this would be cool.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

ok so who runs without reflectors?


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike Gager said:


> ok so who runs without reflectors?


On my trail bike, no reflectors (If you can't see a 240lb guy in a white shirt and white helmet riding a bicycle in broad daylight, maybe you need to see an optometrist)

On my commuter, I'm lit up like a Christmas tree lol. My shift starts at 4am so it's plenty dark when I leave the house, and I'm in full safety-dork mode with my fashionable 3M reflective vest, blinky lights, reflectors, and helmet light.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I never go without one , off road or on .


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Mike Gager said:


> ok so who runs without reflectors?


I quite simply won't ride with anyone who isn't running reflectors:nono: , they're taking my life in their hands, it's a no brainer:madman:


----------



## bennym (Jul 4, 2009)

I have never owned a helmet and ridden all over the world. I have been lucky as I have never crashed a bike. I have been hit by a few wing mirrors and gone over the bars a few times but always landed on my arse. I tried a few on and they seemed clunky.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

bennym said:


> I have never owned a helmet and ridden all over the world. I have been lucky as I have never crashed a bike. I have been hit by a few wing mirrors and gone over the bars a few times but always landed on my arse. I tried a few on and they seemed clunky.


I pray your teachable moment will not be too injurious. I'm serious


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Each of us has to come to his own conclusion when it comes to whether or not his brains are worth protecting. In the end, if he doesn't conclude that his are, he's probably correct.

--sParty


----------



## bennym (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe my brains are not worth protecting or maybe I have alot more confidence on a bike than others.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

I broke my skull in a crash. I'm certain that I'm alive because I _was_ wearing my helmet.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

meh... I dont always I gotta admit. Today I rode on the MUP with my SS 29er and was the slowest poke out there. Just out sniffing the air, no helmet didnt bother me, others plainly have a differing opinion but next it'll be wear a helmet while doing a 200meter hurdle race, or walking down a flight of stairs that doesnt have handrails or else..

When on the trails, yeah. Cant say that I ride the roads much anymore but if I do, yeah. But when I have my cruiser or am otherwise "slowpokin-it" just to sniff the air and look at the clear blue sky I dont. I'll take responsibility for my actions and will pay the consequences for my helmet-less sin. I have insurance, a signed DNR notice and a will and so will surely not impose the burdens on those that are not blood related to me.

Anyone ridden in Denmark or Holland? Thoughts about carrying the crusade over there?


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Moozh said:


> meh... I dont always I gotta admit. Today I rode on the MUP with my SS 29er and was the slowest poke out there. Just out sniffing the air, no helmet didnt bother me, others plainly have a differing opinion but next it'll be wear a helmet while doing a 200meter hurdle race, or walking down a flight of stairs that doesnt have handrails or else..
> 
> When on the trails, yeah. Cant say that I ride the roads much anymore but if I do, yeah. But when I have my cruiser or am otherwise "slowpokin-it" just to sniff the air and look at the clear blue sky I dont. I'll take responsibility for my actions and will pay the consequences for my helmet-less sin. I have insurance, a signed DNR notice and a will and so will surely not impose the burdens on those that are not blood related to me.
> 
> Anyone ridden in Denmark or Holland? Thoughts about carrying the crusade over there?


The day my societal culture looks at bicycle transportation with this extensive consideration, I might consider riding without a helmet.

*Bicycle riding in the Netherlands*

The sheer number of cyclists creates a 'critical mass' and visibility which means that the needs of cyclists are taken into account in all stages of urban planning. Urban areas are frequently organized as "woonerfs", which prioritize cyclists and pedestrians over motorize traffic.

There is a continuous network of cycle paths, clearly signposted, well maintained and well lit, with road/cycle path junctions that often give priority to cyclists. This makes cycling itself convenient, pleasant, and safe. Most children between the age of 10 and 16 cycle to school, and they develop an early appreciation of the freedom that cycling gives.

Secondary school children quite commonly cycle over 15 km in each direction to school. This is perhaps why Dutch utility cyclists are fast, and has helped the Dutch have a presence in competitive cycle racing which is surprisingly large given the small population of the country.

Utility bicycles which are low in maintenance and suited to load carrying are very popular. However, all other types of cycles are accommodated on the cycle paths, from racing bikes with tri-bars through streamlined velomobiles. The cycle path network supports use at such speeds. There is also a good network of bicycle shops throughout the country.

The majority of car drivers are also cyclists, and thus understand how vulnerable a cyclist can feel._* "Strict Liability", supported in law in the Netherlands, leads to driver's insurance being deemed to be responsible in a collision between a car and a cyclist. This makes car drivers very wary of bicycles*_. Finally, towns have been designed with limited access by cars and limited (decreasing over time) car parking. The resulting heavy traffic and very limited car parking makes car use unattractive in towns.

There was also this remark on a forum: _As a Dutchman I'm used to the bikes. I work a lot in Amsterdam so I drive a lot in Amsterdam with my car (looking for a parking spot of € 5,- an hour).
Dutch people on bikes are no problem&#8230;..the problem is American tourists who rent bikes just for fun&#8230;..man, is driving a bike in the states something unusual since all of them really seem to suck at it!!! (and yes, they also don't wear these stupid looking helmets, I saved many american lives this summer alone&#8230;maybe I can get on Oprah!!!)&#8230;
O yeah, so you know, it's illegal to drink and drive on a bike in Holland, but everyone does hahaha!_ So apparently most Americans ride worse than a drunk Dutchman.

Below are some velomobiles;


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

Went on a non planned ride with my brother yesterday that's never ridden a trail before. Let him use my other bike and my helmet. I didn't wear one but we were probably going walking pace. I still felt out of place and hoped no other riders saw me. I usually look at people not wearing their helmets as new riders even though that may not be the case.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Dainbramage91 said:


> ... I usually look at people not wearing their helmets as new riders even though that may not be the case.


Me, too. I figure they're more concerned with fashion than safety, and they don't yet understand that within the general mountain bike community, real riders look at bare-headed riders like they're idiots. So they (the newbies) are tailoring their look to the non-cycling community rather than the cycling community. Once they've spent some time around real cyclists, they make the jump to what's truly hip.

--sParty


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Moozh said:


> Anyone ridden in Denmark or Holland? Thoughts about carrying the crusade over there?


I live in Holland.
Almost all roadies and mountainbikes wear helmets (some older riders don't wear bike helmets as helmets didn't exist when they started riding), but it's very common here to ride small distances (commuting, grocery shopping etc) by bike, and no one wears a helmet for that.

Probably well known, but here's a nice article on dutch bike culture: http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I wear one on the trails, but rarely when I am just out putzing around; total judgement call on what I think the risks are.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

bennym said:


> I have never owned a helmet and ridden all over the world.


My good friend is currently lying in a brain trauma unit because of a crash without a helmet.

He is a former bike messenger in San Francisco, who has lived and ridden all over the world, following both the Tour de France and Tour of Italy.

That fact however, did not impress the steel gate that he slammed his head into...

The ancient Greek definition of wisdom is "the practical application of knowledge"


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

busey was a wacko before the head injury.It took a few people,years and years of poking and proding to finally get me to wear a helmet,i've been "threatened" with not being welcome on rides,and rode alone, bfd. Now I use the same helmet,for road and trails.. My natural inclination is to place a relatively low importance on a helmet ,so i have forgotten it once or twice in the last 10 years.If i'm more than a mile or so from home when i realize i've forgotten it ,i just keep going. I have two helmets from the last 10-12 years both are still usable,the old one has a winter liner in it,and the newer helmet is also wearing out from the inside.The little plastic frame that helps position the styrofoam part,tend to break or come loose or break.There are people i know that seem to always slam their head in almost any crash,not me(knock on wood) yet new helmets are so light and pretty comfy so i'd say i wear a helmet 99% of the time,on a regular week i might ride100-200 miles,but i don't botherwith one for just bikeing for chinese food without a helmet,maybe 1/2 mile altogether ,so it's 99.8%...


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

Something like 90% of all bicycle fatalities are due to injuries to the head and of those almost 99% were not wearing a helmet. I've been in the hospital for concussions when I was wearing a helmet - without one I'd probably have been killed by now.

I always used to tell my customers that a helmet is like a soldier or a police officer wearing body armor: you will probably only ever need it once and if you don't have it you may not get a second chance.


----------



## sic_nick (Oct 18, 2005)

I wear mine pretty much every time I use the bike, both commuting and off-road but have been known to remove it and strap it to the bars on very long, slow climbs (especially in the summer months) as I tend to overheat quicker but there are only a couple of climbs that I do remove my helmet.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

asphaltdude said:


> I live in Holland.
> Almost all roadies and mountainbikes wear helmets (some older riders don't wear bike helmets as helmets didn't exist when they started riding), but it's very common here to ride small distances (commuting, grocery shopping etc) by bike, and no one wears a helmet for that.
> 
> Probably well known, but here's a nice article on dutch bike culture: http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/


Inconceivable! There can be no such thing as an old bicyclist who has never worn a helmet. All of the qualitative data here proves they would all be dead from their head injuries.


----------

